
How automation is even coming for accounting jobs - rsimmonds
https://www.teampay.co/blog/innovation/automating-accounting/
======
vroni
A great automation tool would be eg.
[https://www.buchhaltungsbutler.de](https://www.buchhaltungsbutler.de)

